# Wooden under mount drawer slides



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I just watched all of Charles Neil's videos on the pie safe (probably one of the most informative series of videos I have seen, check them out if your new to woodworking like me). He spoke of under mount drawer slides, but didn't go into detail on them. Are they essentially the same thing as normal drawer slides just placed on the bottom? I am making a side table and when I make something I always want to try a new technique to gain some knowledge, so I would love to give this a go. Can I just put notches on the bottom of the drawer to run on the slides or is there some other way. Just would like to know from the guys who have done it. And also what is a good method for a catch so contents don't come careening out in a wonderful loud waterfall? Thanks in advance


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

You can find draw slides that a manufactured specifically to be installed on the bottom. You have many options. I've used ball bearing type when weight is an issue.

Check out 



 for an overview. Search youtube for others who have installed these types of slides.

Determine the type of slide that is best for your application (weight of the content, not visible, soft-close), then use these specs to find the best slides. You'll find slides on both ends of the spectrum.

Some companies to look at (an this is suggested as a starting point only):
Accuride
Blum
Knape and Vogt

Each type will have it's method for installation. Some may require notches, others may not. I would suggest you purchase the slides first.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Nicky. Real nice of you to answer with all of the company names and everything. Maybe I wasn't specific enough in my question. I was wanting to know how to make them from wood. Not buy them. Thank you anyway.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Kaleb -

The few times I've seen wooden undermount slides, they look very much like this:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=198&site=ROCKLER


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

A sliding dovetail then. Neat. Thanks Marcus. I'll give it a go maybe


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I've never used one personally, so I make no guarantees on their function or appropriateness…just what I've seen around.

Good luck w/ the build.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

You were specific in your title. Opps on my part.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

No worries Nicky. Gave me something to look at and gain ideas. Thanks. Helpful nonetheless


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

The ball bearing ones work really smooth


----------



## megabang (Apr 7, 2013)

I've tried many methods over the years and have decided that for small inset drawers I don't use slides at all. I just make the drawer slightly smaller than the opening. Depending on what reveal you want would determine the drawer size. Once everything has finish on it, the drawer runs smoothly. Here's a photo for reference. This piece has been in place for a few years and works perfectly.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks guys. John that is really something to think about. Love the touches in it


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

And also what is a good method for a catch so contents don't come careening out in a wonderful loud waterfall?

*Kaleb*....the dovetail slides would help prevent the drawer from tipping too much when fully opened…preventing the senario you posted above


----------



## megabang (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's what I do: Put a small piece of wood on the inside of the back of the drawer









Turn the piece sideways to insert or remove the drawer and vertical to stop the drawer from coming out. Works every time.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

You can make dovetail slides with a lower profile than the Rockler version. Instead of routing the groove, just cut your angle (12 deg. or 14 deg. or whatever you want) on one edge of each rail. Mount them in such a way that the male component fits in between them-not too tight, not too loose. You need some sort of ledge at the back to rest them on/fasten them to. Use hard maple, make it very smooth, and wax. I've used these on a number of drawers, including some pretty good sized ones. On a wide drawer, I sometimes use two of them. And megabang has the right idea to keep drawers from falling out.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Kaleb, Charles is a board member and a very nice guy. Why don't you send him an e mail, I am sure he will answer your questions.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'll send Mr. Neil an email and see what he has to say. Megabang, I like that idea of the drawer catch, simple and workable. Thanks


----------



## knothead (Aug 4, 2007)

I am just finishing a 6 drawer chest for a bedroom set I am building and the sliding dovetail type drawer slides are what I used there are two under each drawer and I build the drawers too big for the opening and fit them using hand planes untill they JUST went into the opening. at that point I attached the slides and then continued the handplane work until I had the gaps around the drawers the way I wanted them. Also I set the leading edges of the rail into the case just the right amount to act as the drawer stop to prevent it from sliding past flush with the casework. So far they slide like butter and stop flush every time, they are inset drawers. We will see how they perform as the chest ages.


----------

